# Xp Vista Dual Installation !



## bululu (4. Oktober 2008)

*Xp Vista IMAGES Dualbooten !!*

Hallo alle zusammen, 

ich habe mittel ARCONIS TRUE IMAGE 2 OS-IMAGES erstellet XP und VISTA , sie liegen auf HDD 2.

Auf HDD 1 Systemlaufwerk C ist 150 GB , habe darauf 2 Partitionen C 75 GB und D 75 GB beide leer 

ich möchte ein Dualbootsystem mit den 2 schon vorhandenen OS-Images ( Vista, XP ) erstellen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie das geht ohne NEUINSTALLATION NUR mit den vorhandenen Images, wie geht das , mit welchem Tool oder Prozedure.
Ich danke jedem im Vorraus für konstruktive Hilfe..


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (4. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn du Glück hast geht es so :

erst das Winxp Image aufspielen, dann das Vista.(natürlich 2 verschiedene Partitionen)
Hoffen das Vista bootet  und dann die bcedit bei Vista ändern.

Wegen der bcedit musst du mal googlen.


----------



## bululu (4. Oktober 2008)

Danke Dir für die schnelle Antwort.
Schon probiert Xp dann Vista , Vista dann XP, jedes OS will das Laufwerk C haben :-(
habe unter XP sowohl auch unter Vista die Laufwerke umbenannt , Problem OS bootet nicht


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (4. Oktober 2008)

Wurde das Image auch als C: Partition erstellt?

Dann weiß ich nicht ganz genau ob du  drum rum kommst 
Dann würde ich das xp image raufspielen und dann Vista installieren auf D:


----------



## bululu (4. Oktober 2008)

Ganz am Anfang hatte ich auf leerformatierten C XP frisch installiert, Image auf HDD2gezogen, danách Vista frisch installiert auf leerformatierten C , Image davon gezogen.
Jetz die ganze HDD1 ( C ) formatiert und möchte einen Dualbootsystem erstellen.


----------



## darkframe (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

auf jeden Fall brauchst Du einen Bootmanager. Man kann z.B. zuerst XP installieren und danach Vista in eine andere Partition (*ohne* XP vorher zu verschieben). Vista installiert dann selbst einen Bootmanager. Diese Variante hat allerdings - ohne zusätzliches Gebastel - den Nachteil, dass Vistas Systemwiederherstellung auch die XP-Partition miteinbezieht und diese für XP unbrauchbar macht. Um das zu verhindern, muss beim Booten nach Vista die XP-Partition versteckt werden.

Mit True Image wirst Du da nicht weiterkommen. Schau Dir mal die Disk Director Suite (auch von Acronis) an. Damit ließe sich das realisieren (bei mir läuft es so), weil da ein Bootmanager dabei ist. Ich habe seinerzeit XP auf C:\ installiert, dann die Platte abgehängt und eine andere Platte als C:\ für die Vista-Installation verwendet. Dann habe ich die XP-Platte wieder drangehängt (Vista lag nun auf F:\ oder so). Mit dem Bootmanager aus dem Disk Director habe ich es dann so geregelt, dass entweder XP oder Vista gestartet werden. Die jeweilige Platte (also z.B. die mit XP) wird dann als C:\ angemeldet, die andere wird vor dem System versteckt, taucht also in XP gar nicht auf. Beim Booten von Vista läuft's genauso, d.h., Vista liegt dann auf C:\ und XP ist versteckt.

Das geht sicher auch mit anderen Bootmanagern, aber da ich den Disk Director sowieso hatte, habe ich's gleich damit gemacht.


----------



## bululu (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo und vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Hilfe.
Ich habe es verstanden wie Du es meinst , es ist auch günstig so ohne Aufwand aber mein Problem ist, dass ich das ganze auf einem Notebook betriebe , also es wird nicht mit HDD abtrennen :-(
Schönen Tag .


----------



## darkframe (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

hmm, vielleicht hilft Dir dann diese Anleitung weiter? Die habe ich gerade in einem anderen Thread gefunden.

Ansonsten wäre das mit den versteckten Partitionen mit Hilfe des Acronis Disk Directors sicher auch auf dem Laptop möglich. Ich habe damals einen anderen Weg gewählt, daher kann ich über die genaue Vorgehensweise in Deinem Fall nichts sagen. Hier ist jedenfalls beschrieben, dass man mit dem OS Selector (der gehört zu der Disk Director Suite) die Installation vornehmen kann.


----------



## bululu (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich danke dir sehr für Deine Hilfe, ich werde es später mal wenn bischen Zeit da ist  probieren.


----------



## airliner (8. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt nur mal als Dummenfrage:

Was wäre denn so schlimm daran erst XP auf C: zu installieren und danach Vista auf D: zu installieren und nicht einfach das Image rüber zu ziehen?

Ich mein, der Bootmanager von Vista erkennt XP ja, es wird also nichts zerschossen, was das angeht...

Wäre jetzt für mich die einfachste Variante, zumal man einfach nur die Platte partitionieren braucht und das war's dann schon, der Rest läuft quasi von allein...

Bitte klärt mich mal jemand auf, danke.


----------



## darkframe (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi,


airliner hat gesagt.:


> Was wäre denn so schlimm daran erst XP auf C: zu installieren und danach Vista auf D: zu installieren


eigentlich nicht sehr viel, dafür aber etwas entscheidendes. Bei dieser Vorgehensweise kommt es zu Problemen mit der Systemwiederherstellung, weil beim Booten der XP-Installation die Wiederherstellungspunkte, die Vista angelegt hat, gelöscht werden. Umgekehrt, also beim Booten von Vista, passiert das meines Wissens nicht.

Daher empfiehlt es sich, die Partition des jeweils anderen Betriebssystems beim Booten zu verstecken.

Man kann sich aber auch nach dieser Anleitung von Microsoft richten. Da ist das Problem auch nochmal erklärt.


----------



## Mister-X (9. Oktober 2008)

dir is schon klar, dass du in der zeit in der du auf ne antwort wartest des öfteren xp oder vista neu installieren hättest können


----------



## darkframe (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi,


Mister-X hat gesagt.:


> dir is schon klar, dass du in der zeit in der du auf ne antwort wartest des öfteren xp oder vista neu installieren hättest können


was sollen uns diese Worte sagen? Passt ja irgendwie nicht zur Fragestellung, oder?


----------



## airliner (10. Oktober 2008)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> was sollen uns diese Worte sagen? Passt ja irgendwie nicht zur Fragestellung, oder?



Passt irgendwie nicht ganz nein, immerhin wurd hier ja gefragt, wie man das machen kann, ohne "normale" Installation...


----------



## bululu (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich danke euch allen für die konstruktiven Antworten.
Ich habe versucht es anders zu machen : Vista-Image auf C wiederhergestellt -- XP auf PLATTE "D" installiert --- mit VISTA gebootet ( VistaBootPro ) vista und xp eingetragen 
System gebootet  -- Bootmanager erscheint Vista darunter XP -- Vista bootet OK aber wenn ich XP auswähle es erscheint NTLDR fehlt , hatte Boot- und Startdateien vom XP auf Vista-HDD "C" im System kopiert , gleiches Problem.
Habe versucht XP mittels wiederherstellungskonsole ( Taste R ) zu reparieren ( von Xp-CD gebootet ) aber ich finde die wiederherstellungskonsole NICHT , es bootet dann es kann nur von vornherein neuinstalliert werden -- hatte versucht die F2-Taste beim Booten , er will Disketten haben , die habe ich nicht , es ist ein Notebook.
Kann mir bitte einer sagen wie ich zu der XP-wiederherstellungskonsole  kommen kann um folgendes durchzuführen ( fixmbr , fixboot , copy ntldr und ntdetect ) .
Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## bululu (15. Oktober 2008)

airliner hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt nur mal als Dummenfrage:
> 
> Was wäre denn so schlimm daran erst XP auf C: zu installieren und danach Vista auf D: zu installieren und nicht einfach das Image rüber zu ziehen?
> 
> ...



hi airliner, jetz versuchte ich es anders wie du es vorgeschlagen hast :
HDD C : xp neuinstalliert , HDD D : vista installiert
jetzt bootet nur XP und ich sehe vom XP die Vista-HDD
habe mit xp-bootfähiger cd ( fixmbr , fixboot ..) durchgeführt, es ändert sich nicht, system bootet NUR vom XP.
danke für jede hilfe


----------

